# Jujutsu in Phoenix region?



## blindsage (Aug 30, 2013)

Anybody got any recommendations for Jujutsu schools in the Phoenix area?


----------



## blindsage (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay....or Aikijutsu?


----------



## the8th_light (Sep 1, 2013)

Contact Mr. Ramirez: http://www.alocations.com/AZ/Litchfield-Park/Teiydo-School-Of-Self-Defense-Inc-116974.html

His dojo is affiliated with mainline Hakkoryu Jujutsu, though I'm not sure if he's accepting students at this time or not. Mr. Ramirez will be training and testing for the Hakkoryu Shihan teaching license in 2014.

Devon


----------



## blindsage (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the rec.  I'm moving down there next year, but I'll keep the school in mind.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2013)

Japanese jujutsu or Bjj?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blindsage (Sep 1, 2013)

For this thread's purpose, Japanese.


----------

